# Betta Male bubble nest failure



## Chainsaw (Sep 28, 2010)

So my male betta has created three nests and with each one it has dispersed in a few hours now i've put a floating cup there to help the nest and i've moved the male and female to another tank now its 10g. Is there anything else i can do to help them a friend said that i should put in another female :will this help?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Absolutely not in my opinion!

What i use to do is seperate the male and female for a few days, but have them side by side, if the female shows interest you'll see the verticle bars on her, and the male would make a strong enuff nest to impress her! Ofcourse, during this time you want to feed both of them some good frozen blood worms to fatten them up! If the female shows no interest, and doesn't seem to be plump with eggs, i would not try, it only leads to damaged fins or death~


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

As eternity said, pump them up (especially the male). Also make sure you have a cover of some sort to keep the tank moist and drafts out. This will also help keep the bubblenest from breaking up. Another thing to keep in mind if the water flow. Also, if you are trying to breed your bettas, do it in a cycled tank and don't do any water changes until after the eggs hatch.


----------



## Chainsaw (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanx, do you think i still have the floating cup in there to help him with his nest?


----------

